# Idea for separation anxiety- thoughts?



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I leave the TV or soft music on for mine and I understand from my neighbor it works, as I work out of my home most of the time


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think Poppy might find hearing my voice but not being able to find me even more upsetting than knowing I have gone out of the house without her. I have worked hard to convince her that I always come back, but I don't think she is really convinced. She doesn't howl, or bark, or tear the house apart - just eats any treats I leave, and then waits for me to come home, gazing out of the window to where my car will eventually appear. And waits... and waits... So I try not to leave her for too long!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

We have a doggy cam and you can talk to it remotely so your voice comes through, but I also thought it would be confusing for them to hear our voices we weren't actually there. So I haven't tried it. Surprisingly, I discovered they behave themselves when we aren't home :act-up:guess they save their shenanigans all for us! 

But I thought the idea was worth keeping in the arsenal for a dog that has severe separation anxiety. The dog that was featured on the show kept getting returned to the shelter because of SA, and that method helped him have a successful placement finally. Not something I would have thought of trying.


----------

